# Buchtipp



## Aka-Aka (14 März 2005)

Es ist off-topic und doch wieder auch nicht - und außerdem verlinkt es dialerschutz.de 
Die Schreibe ist von "Die EGO-AG", einem Buch von Günter Ogger ("Nieten in Nadelstreifen" u.a.).

Ich zitiere mal die Stelle mit Saschas Seite:
"Als Schutz gegen die Telefonpiraten empfehlen Fachleute, sämtliche 0190x- und 0193-Nummern sperren zu lassen. Informationen über die gefährlichen Nummern liefert auch die Internetseite dialerschutz.de" (S. 279f).

Ist aber kein Buch über Dialer, sondern "eine süffisant erzählte Skandalchronik" (manager-magazin).
"Eine schonungslose Dokumentation von Korruption und Machtmissbrauch in Wirtschaft und Politik. Wer wissen will, wie die Betrüger-Wirtschaft funktioniert und wie man ihr entkommen kann, muss dieses Buch lesen".

Buchbeschreibung:
http://www.pressdepartment.de/pp/boo/2003/sum_OggerEgo.html


> Wenn die Deutsche Telekom tausenden von Kunden überhöhte Rechnungen schickt, dann handelt es sich dabei natürlich um ein „Versehen“. Wenn Einzelhandel, Gastronomie und Handwerk die Euro-Umstellung zu unverschämten Preiserhöhungen nutzen, dann können dies selbstverständlich nur einzelne „schwarze Schafe“ sein. Wenn Vorstände von Großkonzernen ihre ohnehin üppigen Millionengehälter zweistellig aufbessern, während sie das Vermögen der Aktionäre ruinieren und tausende von Mitarbeitern entlassen, sprechen wir vornehm von der Notwendigkeit einer „wettbewerbsfähigen Vergütungsstruktur“.
> 
> Zudem häufen sich Meldungen über Spendensumpf, Schmiergelder, Bilanzfälschungen, Mobbing und Machtmissbrauch in jeder erdenklichen Ausprägung. Deutschland, so scheint's, verkommt zur Bananenrepublik, das Wohlstandsparadies entpuppt sich als Hölle, zumal auf das Korrektiv seitens der Politik schon längst kein Verlass mehr ist, füllen doch deren eigene Korruptionsskandale die Nachrichten. Niemand ist sicher davor, übers Ohr gehauen zu werden. Das fängt bereits an der Ladenkasse an, wo der Barcode plötzlich einen höheren Preis berechnet als jenen, der am Supermarktregal angezeigt ist, und endet am Bankschalter, wo man zu verlustreichen Kapitalanlagen überredet wird.
> 
> Dennoch gehen wir immer noch davon aus, dass die Wirtschaft alles in allem ganz in Ordnung sei. Wir weigern uns beharrlich zur Kenntnis zu nehmen, dass allein die schiere Menge an Bestechungs- und Betrugsskandalen ausreicht, um das gesamte Wirtschaftsgeschehen in Frage zu stellen.



Interview mit dem Autor aus 2003:
http://www.manager-magazin.de/geld/artikel/0,2828,229890,00.html


> Ursachen gibt es gleich mehrere, und zwar sowohl im gesellschaftlichen als auch im ökonomischen sowie im juristischen Bereich. Als wichtigste Ursache sehe ich den Umstand, dass hierzulande Wirtschaftsverbrechen zu wenig geahndet werden. Es wird nicht hart genug durchgegriffen, deswegen fehlt es an abschreckenden Urteilen.





> Der wohlfeile Ruf nach Moral und Anstand verhallt ungehört, solange es sich lohnt, unanständig zu sein.



hier auch eine kritische Beurteilung:


> Gleichwohl: Abgesehen von einigen Seiten mit konkreten Ratschlägen gegen die Abzocker hilft das Buch nicht wirklich weiter. Es mutet an wie ein überdimensionaler Erpresserbrief, ein aus unzähligen Zeitungsartikeln zusammengeschnippeltes und dann mit Oggerschem Wortkleister verleimtes Elaborat. Zu grobkörnig, zu offensichtlich die Fakten nach Bedarf auswählend, mehr tendenziös als seriös. Ohne Tiefgang und echte Anteilnahme wabert das Opus zeternd und witzelnd wie ein unendlich langer Bild-Artikel vor sich hin, und am Ende legt der Leser es betäubt und frustriert zur Seite.



Leseprobe hier:
http://www.randomhouse.de/specials/ogger_ego/ogger01.htm

Ok, es ist auf keinen Fall eine so fundierte Beschreibung wie die Bücher von Jürgen Roth, Wolfgang Schaupensteiner und anderen, aber als "Einstieg" durchaus empfehlenswert. Und kostet auch nur 10 Euro 

P.S.: Für Fortgeschrittene vielleicht "Die asoziale Marktwirtschaft"? 
Was ich an diesen Büchern für das Thema Dialerbetrug interessant finde, ist die Selbstverständlichkeit aberwitziger Firmenkonstrukte... Das liest sich eigentlich alles wie bei den bekannten Firmen - und selbst die Namen der Beteiligten kennt man hier und da...
Gerry Oe* (newlines, globallines, usw), David E. H* (Emind/Dialerconnection), Jesse Grant H* (world access), oder die Tortola-Connection um ftp-welt, oder die Briefkästen der Teleflate oder die  Curacaoclique der Q1, oder die NL-Filialen von Toni & friends, oder, oder, oder...
Die Klärung der Frage, wie der genaue Zusammenhang zwischen den Briefkästenkonstrukten der russischen Mafiya und den Dialer-Netzwerken ist, bliebe der investigativen Arbeit der "üblichen Verdächtigen" vorbehalten...

[ironie???]
Wenn mal die Zusammenhänge zu Fällen wie dem "größten Verbraucherbetrug in der Geschichte der USA" mit Problemen in Europa aufgezeigt werden können, wird es, ca. 2011, sicher auch mal ein Buch geben wie "Das Netz der Netze - Internet und organisierte Kriminalität". Vielleicht trinke ich dann aber schon Caipirinha in Santa Ponca... if you can't beat them, join them... (die kleine Werbeaktion für fo***.de war doch schon mal ein Anfang, nicht wahr, Harry?)[/ironie???]


----------



## sascha (14 März 2005)

Einen Käufer hat er jetzt.


----------



## Reducal (14 März 2005)

...und noch einen dazu!


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 März 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ...und noch einen dazu!


Du kannst es Dir ja ausleihen...
Übrigens schrieb ich die letzten ca. 5 Stunden an einer einzigen PN an Dich...
Fertig ist sie nicht...

Mal ein Stichwort?
http://www.fifa.com/de/regulations/agents/agentnamesList/0,1529,CYPPAG,00.html


			
				FIFA schrieb:
			
		

> Liste von Spieleragenten in Zypern



scroll mal ganz runter und kuck Dir die Adresse an, 
"15 Themistoklis Dervis Street"
dann schreib sie etwas falsch, z.B. 
"15 Themisocles Dervis Street"
und schmeiss Sie google (in Anführungszeichen) zum Frass vor.

TecDAX? Dass ich nicht lache...


----------



## Reducal (15 März 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Zypern


...immer wieder ein Reise für Grasbrunner Beschäftigte aus dem Brucker Outback wert - ob wohl Rob*** L. K. sein Santa Ponca zwischenzeitlich dort aufgeschlagen hat?


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 März 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lass Dich überraschen... Mein Chaos ist unerschöpflich 
wenn ich nur wüsste, wie die Straße nun wirklich heisst...
Themistokli Dervi, 12 wird ja auch verwendet...
Aber vielleicht handelt es sich bei der Firma mit einem unzulässigen denic-whois  ja um ein gelöschtes Unternehmen, wie bei der Wire Card AG aus Aschheim?

Auch die Suche nach der Adresse ist schwierig, da sich die Zyprioter wohl selbst nicht einig sind, wie man's schreibt. Oft kürzen sie's oft ab:
"12 Them Dervis Street"
Leider gibt's da 'ne Menge Nadeln in diesem Heuhaufen. Vielleicht hilft mir ja jemand suchen?
auf griechisch übrigens "Θεμιστοκλή Δέρβη" (also wohl themistoklis/es) (wobei dann die hausnummer 12 wieder hinten hin kommt)
unter der Nummer 15 sitzt übrigens der canadische Hon.Konsul


----------



## stieglitz (15 März 2005)

Ich habe auch so meine Probleme mit Ogger. Ich habe fast alle seiner Bücher gelesen. Mir ist er zu reisserisch. Das folgende Zitat aus Aka-Akas Eingangsposting kann ich desshalb nur untersreichen:


			
				Zitat schrieb:
			
		

> Gleichwohl: Abgesehen von einigen Seiten mit konkreten Ratschlägen gegen die Abzocker hilft das Buch nicht wirklich weiter. Es mutet an wie ein überdimensionaler Erpresserbrief, ein aus unzähligen Zeitungsartikeln zusammengeschnippeltes und dann mit Oggerschem Wortkleister verleimtes Elaborat. Zu grobkörnig, zu offensichtlich die Fakten nach Bedarf auswählend, mehr tendenziös als seriös. Ohne Tiefgang und echte Anteilnahme wabert das Opus zeternd und witzelnd wie ein unendlich langer Bild-Artikel vor sich hin, und am Ende legt der Leser es betäubt und frustriert zur Seite.



Zudem kann ich mich erinnern, dass Ogger auch Dreck am Stecken hat.
Das ist allerdings schon über 10 Jahre her. Nach etwas suchen, konnte ich noch folgende Quelle finden:


> ...denn wie viele andere hat auch Ogger selbst den Bogen überspannt: der Wirtschaftsjournalist wurde 1994 wegen Steuerhinterziehung zu einer zweijährigen Bewährungsstrafe und einer Geldstrafe von 100.000 Mark verurteilt.


http://www.literaturkritik.de/public/rezension.php?rez_id=5732&ausgabe=200303
Das beraubt ihn mE doch etwas, Bücher mit diesem moralischen Anspruch zu schreiben.
Vielleicht findet ja NEWS noch etwas in seinem Zeitungsarchiv. 
Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## Reducal (15 März 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Das beraubt ihn mE doch etwas, Bücher mit diesem moralischen Anspruch zu schreiben.


...oder es macht ihn erst recht interessant, weil er was zu erzählen hat, von dem er auch was versteht.


----------



## BenTigger (15 März 2005)

aehm eher "halbwegs" versteht. wenn er mehr verstanden hätte, hätten sie ihm ja nichts nachweisen würden/können.  :holy:  8)


----------



## Avor (15 März 2005)

Hallo,

Ich kenne nicht das Buch - noch nicht. Aber ich werde es kaufen. Der Nachteil, daß es kein hochwissenschaftlich recherchiertes  Buch ist dürfte mich  nicht stören. So ist anzunehmen daß ich  auch  verstehen was der Autor - übertrieben vielleicht - sagen will.  Daß der  mal seine Steuer nicht bezahlt hat - na wer werfe den ersten Stein? Seine Strafe hat er ja gekriegt im Gegensatz zu anderen.

Bananenrepublik las ich da irgendwo. Natürlich sind wir  keine Bananenrepublik, vielleicht schlimmer. Ich war oft in einer Bananenrepublik , die in Sachen Forschung und Technik
fortschrittlicher war  und immer wenn ich von dort zurückkam hörte ich,
wie die Politiker großmäulig in die Welt hinausposaunten, wir seien das reichste Land der Welt. Das reichste in Steueraufkommen pro Quadratmeter, das stimmt.   Dann haben sie verteilt, an die Reichen  dieser Bananrepubliken  und die Korrupten. Für die armen Kinder wurden Kleidersammlungen durchgeführt,  alte Schuhe, Kleider und Wintermäntel gesammelt damit sie in den Tropen nicht frieren müssen.   

Also, noch sind wir ein wohlhabendes Land und keine Bananenrepublik. Wer an der Quelle sitzt, soll doch zugreifen dürfen. Solange es keiner merkt.  Wer es aber merkt und den Durchblick hat,  darf  auch ein bißchen stochern, wenn auch  ironisch und vielleicht etwas überspitzt. 
Wer sich auf den Schlips getreten fühlt, kann sich ja melden und darf das Gegenteil beweisen.

Bei den hochqualitativen und teuren Angeboten heutzutage  sollte ein Büchlein für 10 Euro nicht die Welt in Unordnung bringen. 


Gruß Avor


PS: Obiger Beitrag enthält Ironie, wurde aber nicht extra gekennzeichnet.


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 März 2005)

Ich fand das Buch einfach nur lesbarer als manche anderen Bücher zum Thema, die ich gleichwohl verschlungen habe 
Im Moment bin ich bei "Asoziale Marktwirtschaft", 
http://www.asoziale-marktwirtschaft.com
auch hier gibt's ein Problem: es fehlen Alternativen... aber: wenn ich in meinem Bekanntenkreis solche Themen debattiere, dann merke ich oft, wie wenig derartige Sachverhalte bekannt sind. Und selbst ich habe bis letztes Jahr nicht gewusst, dass man ganz legal in Deutschland nicht rechtskonform Geld machen kann (nicht registrierungsfähige Dialer) und den Gewinn ebenso legal nach sonstwohin verschieben kann - und das alles gegen wenig Geld über Firmen, die im Internet einfach so dafür Werbung machen und in deren Impressum dann der Vizepräsident des Landtags eines südlichen Bundeslandes auftaucht (wenn auch nur als Notar, siehe
http://www.bc-spain.com/01909b92830382266/ ganz unten
(auf der aktuellen Seite steht's nicht mehr...
http://www.bc-spain.com/00000094d61132733/index.html )
google: "carrer de porto pi 12"

München - Mallorca ist ohnehin eine offenbar gute Geschäftsachse...,
"Spanien ist näher als sie denken" stand (oder steht) in unseren U-Bahn-Höfen


----------



## stieglitz (16 März 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fand das Buch einfach nur lesbarer als manche anderen Bücher zum Thema, die ich gleichwohl verschlungen habe


Das ist ja auch o.k. so. Ich verschlinge solche Bücher auch. Nur sollte man den Inhalt bewerten können. Die FAZ hat das Buch total verrissen:


			
				FAZ schrieb:
			
		

> Günter Oggers neues Buch "Die Ego-AG" wird jenen gefallen, die sich a) gern an echten oder an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Skandalgeschichten ergötzen und b) diese in den Medien längst breitgetretenen Geschichten durch jahrelangen Aufenthalt in der Südsee verpaßt haben. Ogger reiht Enron an Worldcom, den Bremer Vulkan (wie lange ist das schon her?) an die Berliner Bankgesellschaft, Flowtex an Balsam, den Kölner Müllklüngel an den Teuro in den Gaststätten und schließt dann messerscharf: Wir alle leben in einer Betrüger-Ökonomie! Da selbst die durchaus zu Recht konstatierte Häufung dieser schlechten Beispiele weder dazu ausreicht, das System insgesamt ad absurdum zu führen noch 300 Seiten zu füllen, kommt Ogger immer wieder auf dieselben Vorgänge zurück. Ist es schon ermüdend, immer wieder von Enron und Worldcom, der Bankgesellschaft und Flowtex zu lesen, ist es geradezu ärgerlich, dauernd die gleichen Namen derjenigen lesen zu müssen, an denen Ogger sich, gleich einem Terrier an den Hosenbeinen, festgebissen hat. Die Namen Schrempp und Breuer würden auch in einer Biographie über diese Herren kaum öfter genannt.


FAZ


Übrigens ich find es eine gute Idee, hier ab und zu mal besondere Bücher zu empfehlen und darüber zu diskutieren.
Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## Captain Picard (16 März 2005)

"Oggern" Sie mit: In der Ego-AG 


> So spannend die Betrügereien der EGO-AG zu lesen sind und obwohl sie den Leser richtig schön wütend machen können, bleibt deshalb nach der Lektüre des Buches zumindest eine Frage offen: Was kann man gegen Gierhälse von heute tun, wenn Wirtschaft ohne Egoismus nicht funktioniert? Ogger beantwortet sie nicht.


 	Die Ego-AG 


> Gleichwohl: Abgesehen von einigen Seiten mit konkreten Ratschlägen gegen die Abzocker hilft das Buch nicht wirklich weiter. Es mutet an wie ein überdimensionaler Erpresserbrief, ein aus unzähligen Zeitungsartikeln zusammengeschnippeltes und dann mit Oggerschem Wortkleister verleimtes Elaborat. Zu grobkörnig, zu offensichtlich die Fakten nach Bedarf auswählend, mehr tendenziös als seriös. Ohne Tiefgang und echte Anteilnahme wabert das Opus zeternd und witzelnd wie ein unendlich langer Bild-Artikel vor sich hin, und am Ende legt der Leser es betäubt und frustriert zur Seite. Etwas zum Gruseln, findet getAbstract.com. Aber Ogger-Fans und alle, die sich täglich übers Ohr gehauen fühlen, werden sich sicher wieder bestens amüsieren.


cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 März 2005)

Ich bleib aber dabei, dass es eine gute Einstiegslektüre ist... Und die Kritik habe ich ja selbst anfangs mitgepostet.
Soll ich jemandem wie ... z.B. meiner Frau ... gleich so was zumuten wie "The Swiss Connection", jenes Buch (von 1996!), gegen das millionenschwere Klagen geführt worden sind, ehe der Kläger dann leider im Knast gelandet ist (2004, für "nur" 28 Monate:
http://www.nzzamsonntag.ch/2004/08/02/sp/newzzDXEP29Y7-12.html )


> Für das Strafgericht Nyon wiegen die Verfehlungen des Geschäftsmannes schwer. J*S* habe mehrere hunderttausend Franken hinterzogen. Das Gericht liess aber zahlreiche der 85 Anklagepunkte fallen, unter anderem wegen Verjährung. Die Staatsanwaltschaft hatte eine Haftstrafe von vier Jahren und zehn Monaten verlangt - auch wegen Betrugs und betrügerischem Konkurs. Die Verteidigung ihrerseits plädierte für eine bedingte Strafe von maximal 18 Monaten Gefängnis.


(58 Monate gefordert, 18 gekriegt... StA muss ein Scheißjob sein)

siehe
http://www.unionsverlag.com/info/title.asp?title_id=1357&mod=p

(Dokumentation in den links drunter)

Interessant, wie sicher sich der Autor 1996 war, dass ein gewisser Signore Berl*** nie wieder auf der plitischen Bühne eine Chance haben würde... 
Na, da erwies sich das italienische Volk als ähnlich vergesslich wie manche unserer Politiker (die eigentlich besser informiert sein sollten als der durchschnittliche Italiener...).

Übrigens habe ich das andere Buch auch schon ziemlich ausgelesen:
www.asoziale-marktwirtschaft.com

Wie da z.B. detailliert der Besuch eines fingierten Millionenerben bei der Filiale der Deutschen Bank auf Jersey beschrieben wird... Wow!
http://web916.basicbox9.server-home.net/leseproben.php?page=3&show=2

auch nicht schlecht
"Vodafone ist kein Einzelfall – das lukrative Geschäft mit Verlusten" (ein Thema, zu dem einige Firmen aus "unserem" Gebiet hier auch einiges erzählen könnten, wie mir scheint)
http://web916.basicbox9.server-home.net/leseproben.php?page=3&show=5


> Verlustvorträge – da geht es nicht um schöne Sonntagsreden, sondern um richtig fettes Geld, das die Konzerne sparen, indem sie Gewinne mit Verlusten so aufrechnen, dass am Ende keine Steuern mehr zu zahlen sind.
> 
> Insgesamt haben die Konzerne in Deutschland rund 450 Milliarden Euro an Verlusten auf die hohe Kante gelegt, um sie nach Bedarf jederzeit einsetzen zu können – „bis in alle Ewigkeit“, wie der ehemalige Verfassungsrichter Paul Kirchhoff kritisierte.



Bei der Geschichte um die Umfirmierungen bei Unilever fühlte ich mich fast an die ostmünchner Sumpfpflänzler erinnert (wer jemals versucht hat _alle_ Handelsregisterauszüge dieser Holding zu studieren, wird wissen, wovon ich rede, die mallorcinisch-kanadischen CAMARADES verwirren auch nicht schlecht)
http://web916.basicbox9.server-home.net/leseproben.php?page=3&show=4


> Warum wird ein Unternehmen mit einem Jahresumsatz von 470 Millionen Euro und einem Gewinn von 24 Millionen Euro an einem einzigen Tag mehrere Male von einem Besitzer zum nächsten geschoben, um am Ende wieder zum ursprünglichen Besitzer zurückzukehren?


----------



## Avor (17 März 2005)

> So spannend die Betrügereien der EGO-AG zu lesen sind und obwohl sie den Leser richtig schön wütend machen können, bleibt deshalb nach der Lektüre des Buches zumindest eine Frage offen: Was kann man gegen Gierhälse von heute tun, wenn Wirtschaft ohne Egoismus nicht funktioniert? Ogger beantwortet sie nicht.



Warum soll er sie beantworten und Alternativen aufzeigen (können), wenn es diejenigen  nicht tun (können) die dafür bezahlt werden oder 
vom Volk gewählt wurden, die ja wirklich  vorhandenen   Mißstände abzustellen.  

Über die Form darf man streiten, wer wie sein Wissen - und seine Meinung unters Volk bringt. Sicher ist die ironische und überspitzte Form für den Autor lebenswichtig, um Einstweiligen Verfügungen oder Bestrafungen  vorzubeugen. Aber wem sage ich das?  

Warum sollen also diese Bücher nicht gelesen werden? Wir sind erwachsen genug um uns unser eigenes Bild zu machen. 

Gruß Avor


----------



## stieglitz (17 März 2005)

Avor schrieb:
			
		

> Warum sollen also diese Bücher nicht gelesen werden?



Bei aller Kritik an dem Autor, behauptet ja niemand, dass man es nicht lesen soll. 


			
				Avor schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind erwachsen genug um uns unser eigenes Bild zu machen.



eben


----------



## Avor (17 März 2005)

@Stieglitz


Avor schrieb


> Warum soll er sie beantworten und Alternativen aufzeigen (können), wenn es diejenigen nicht tun (können) die dafür bezahlt werden oder
> vom Volk gewählt wurden, die ja wirklich vorhandenen Mißstände abzustellen.
> 
> Über die Form darf man streiten, wer wie sein Wissen - und seine Meinung unters Volk bringt. Sicher ist die ironische und überspitzte Form für den Autor lebenswichtig, um Einstweiligen Verfügungen oder Bestrafungen vorzubeugen. Aber wem sage ich das



Das war meine Grundaussage - sie mag falsch sein, wie gesagt, ich habe die Bücher noch nicht gelesen.

Gruß Avor


----------



## Avor (17 März 2005)

Nachtrag zu obigem Posting:

Wenn den  Fachkritikern bei Herrn Ogger die Lösungsmöglichkeiten und Alternativen fehlen, warum liefern nicht wenigstens sie diese nach und schreiben gehaltvollere  Bücher zu diesem brennenden Thema?

Gruß Avor


----------



## Captain Picard (17 März 2005)

Avor schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn den  Fachkritikern bei Herrn Ogger die Lösungsmöglichkeiten und Alternativen fehlen, warum liefern nicht wenigstens
> sie  diese nach und schreiben gehaltvollere  Bücher zu diesem brennenden Thema?


@Avor , 
vorab, ich lese immer mit großem Vergnügen deine  poetischen Ergüsse, mit Verlaub,  das ist
ein Totschlagargument, das kann jedem Kritiker vorgeworfen werden: "Warum machst du es nicht besser?"

In letzter Konsequenz dürften   dann  die Bürger  ihre Regierung nicht kritisieren:
 a) haben sie sie gewählt 
b) warum machen sie es nicht besser?

noch sarkastischer 
jedes Volk hat die Regierung , die es verdient ... 

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 März 2005)

Na, jedenfalls herrscht hier eine Argumentationsfreudigkeit vor, die hoffen lässt 
Lasst uns eine Partei gründen...


----------



## Avor (17 März 2005)

@Captain Picard,

die Bürger wählen die Parteien, da ist die Auswahl nicht groß, ergo auch nicht die Masse an klugen Köpfen, die sich dort tummeln und unbedingt regieren wollen. 

@Aka-Aka

so gesehen ist Dein Vorschlag nicht von der Hand zu weisen. (Ironie ein) Aber keine Angst, mich kriegt Ihr nicht als Pareivorsitzender! (Ironie aus). 

Gruß Avor


----------



## Reducal (4 August 2005)

*EGO AG*

Als alter Lesemuffel gestehe ich, dass ich nun schon bei Seite 73 bin und das > HIER < passt doch ganz gut dazu.


----------



## stieglitz (4 August 2005)

Das auch:
http://www2.onwirtschaft.t-online.de/dyn/c/47/65/52/4765520.html


----------

